# airbrushing patterns?



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 27, 2008)

Alright, I've got a LOT of fur on my hands, and I'm thinking of opening requests for custom tails and such.

The only thing is... I don't know how to airbrush designs onto the fur.

Can anyone tell me how they manage to get the patterns on there? Do you use spraypaint, or an actual airbrush?

What's the cheapest way of making it look good?


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 27, 2008)

Em....I dont' know...I'm sorry...But you can ask WAIT WAIT . Maybe he can tell you.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 27, 2008)

spray paint works and looks great BUT it stiffens the fur the same way hairspray stiffins your hair when you use way too much of it.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 27, 2008)

In the past I just used a Badger airbrush with a very small nozzle and spraying radius, then combed it out carefully as it dried.  >_>  I've played with both fabric paint and acrylic and found both to be equally annoying, so I just use acrylic now.  X'D  I'm absolutely sure there's a better way, but since I don't do it often, I haven't learned it yet.


----------



## Helc (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.marcwolf.org/construct/airbrushing/Index.html this page has a couple tips, but they don't go to in-depth. Though they mention that stencils work for designs.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 27, 2008)

So say I want to go with the basic badger airbrush- 

http://www.reuels.com/reuels/Basic_Airbrush_Kit.html

does this airbrush use acrylics well?

And thank you all for your help  I want to get some fursuits going, so this will be difficult with my characters :x

though some could be gotten away with partials.

first up is:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1072003/ as a fursuit for myself (because he's cool)

so I need airbrushing for the stripes.

Now, you can use stencils made of paper, and it won't go through, right?

I've never tried airbrushing before


----------



## Helc (Jun 28, 2008)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> Now, you can use stencils made of paper, and it won't go through, right?



That depends, you would need a thick piece of paper so that no paint bleeds through. If anything your could laminate the paper stencil, or find some other easy way to coat it, so that there is no bleed.


----------



## Beetlecat (Jun 29, 2008)

I suspect you'll find this useful: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x0uQeplOiQ&eur

It's a set of videos I made to show how to airbrush a tiger head.

You can see the finished product here: http://beetlecat.deviantart.com/art/Tiger-Fursuit-Head-87071610


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

very useful, thank you! I was confused about the song at first- in my itunes I was listening to the FFX soundtrack ;D I thought my music was still playing lol

thanks everyone for your help!

alright... so in your opinion, which airbrush should I get?

Or I'll rephrase this... which is good to start out with? lol


----------

